# What kinda burl



## Texasstate (Jan 28, 2018)

Can you help Id this ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 28, 2018)

You should move this down to the wood identification section.

Rich P.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin, Look at the branching. If the tree has opposite branching then my guess is a boxelder tree with burls.

-Karl


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> You should move this down to the wood identification section.
> 
> Rich P.



Ask and he shall have that thing for which you asked happen to the thread which he hast started...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's a tree. 

Any leaves to go by? Maybe a closer shot of the bark? It could be box elder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 29, 2018)

@Tony 

Was this growing near Austin? Is it close by, that you can take more pictures and post them? Seeing the blocky separation of the fissuring, I leaned toward oak. Leaves still hanging on, I thought maybe Burr oak or 'white oak' family. Are any acorns or other fruiting evidence present on the tree or on the ground around the tree of question?

I think some other Texan voices my help...


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> @Tony
> 
> Was this growing near Austin? Is it close by, that you can take more pictures and post them? Seeing the blocky separation of the fissuring, I leaned toward oak. Leaves still hanging on, I thought maybe Burr oak or 'white oak' family. Are any acorns or other fruiting evidence present on the tree or on the ground around the tree of question?
> 
> I think some other Texan voices my help...



When I first saw it I thought Oak too, but that's as far as I got. I'm not good at tree ID'ing at all. I know Justin lives in Austin so I would think that' me where it is. Probably @JR Parks would be of much more help than I am. Tony


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 29, 2018)

In the center of the pic near the roof line I think I see opposite branching on a sprout from the main trunk. Opposite branching drives you MAD trying to remember - maple, ash, or dogwood. So I do think boxelder. Pm me Justin and will go take a look.


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 3, 2018)

It’s in marble falls at a park !!!


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 3, 2018)

Cool Robert Moss the Parks Director is a friend so if it ever gets sick- we might have a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 3, 2018)

Granite shoals my fault


----------

